# Samsung gets ready to market QDOT 4K TVs



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

As the premium TV manufacturers race to build the next world's best TV I've been getting ready to do our preliminary review at the upcoming 2015 CES convention for our 2015 TV Shootout event. I have all of my private meetings scheduled, all of my VIP press invites confirmed and of course my hands on CES floor coverage. 

In my reviews I came across much technical and even marketing information. Here's Samsung's new 4K QDOT logo, which we'll begin seeing more of in the coming months.








Looking into the future one little tidbit at a time. More to come shortly.

-Robert


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent Robert! :T


----------

